# metalog: how to allow all users to view syslog?

## josephg

metalog seems to be working fine out of the box. i can see logs dumped on the spare terminal. however, i would like to have a tmux window displaying the same, and for all users not just root.

----------

## szatox

There should be some config option to set chmod, but I don't see it in manpage at the first glance, so here is another thing that should work:

chmod 1755 /var/logs

Files and directories created afterwards will inherit rw permissions from their parent directory. Sticky and exec bits will not be inherited because they have different meaning on files than on directories.

----------

## josephg

i think metalog might be overkill for simple requirements. i switched to busybox-syslogd, which allows users to "logread -F".

----------

